# GE Washer Belt Replacement



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

put the motor back with all the nuts and bolts put the belt on the motor pully then with your hand put the belt into the drum pully at an angel turning the drum slowly it will slip into the groove as it goes around.on any pully situation you put it in the groove of the smaller one and feedit into the bigger one..there is no adjustment it is 2 fixed points shaft to shaft http://www.repairclinic.com/Washing-Machine-Top-Load-GE-Style-Appliance-Diagram right click this image to ZOOM in on the pully section


----------



## lcortez (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ge washer belt*

Thanks Biggles, I think that I tried that with no luck. I will try it again in the morning with a little more patience and post the outcome.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

once you get a hand full of belt in the drum pully groove give it a hard spin and the rest of the belt will snap in.....watch those fingers and it might seem tight due to it being new.


----------



## lcortez (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if we are talking about the same model, but my tub pulley does not have a groove. It has a smooth face with no groove for the belt to ride in. The belt has five small ribs in the surface and it is my understanding that once in place one rib will be visable either from the top or bottom of the pulley(does not matter which).


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

you got me on that one you can go to that site i gave you and ask questions for that situation on the grooved belt and flat drum pully...good luck


----------



## lcortez (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Biggles, mission accomplished. I coupled your advice with the advice from another forum which was to tilt the washer and lean it against the wall, then drop the bottom panel. That gave me the extra access that I needed to put your plan to work. The belt was on in minutes and being loaded for a test run. Once again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

REMEMBER.............seperate the whites:thumbup:


----------



## phenom517 (Oct 27, 2009)

*My Advice: it takes two!*

Yo-

I had the same issues with the same washer and finally broke down and called in an appliance repair guy. He said the same thing and actually told me that I have the wrong belt. After making a couple of calls, he said we had the right belt and it may take two of us to put on the belt. 

We first put the belt on the motor pulley and then started it on the larger pulley until it was very tense. We then clamped a vise grip on that spot (the larger pulley) where the belt would start to slip off. So, I made sure that the belt did not come off the motor pulley as the repair dude spun the larger pulley and booyah!! 

This is probably confusing to anyone, unless you have been in this situation before.....crazy!!


Good Luck and it was the best $40 I have spend for 10min. of teamwork.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

They make a tool to help put this type belt on (part # WX05X10102) although I am not quite sold on how well it works. Bottom line that belt is a pain to replace!!


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you just put a plastic wire tie on belt and large pulley at the point you're going to start at-then run belt on and cut wire tie off.....usually when this belt breaks there's a bigger problem-motor and or mode shifter.


----------

